# Great Prank



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

O man this cracked me up!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Special K is nasty!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good one Bax.I laughed my butt off.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- :rotfl: Hillarious.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: that could scar ya for life :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That was pretty good, the victim posted his own revenge video that is way over the top. It is posted there as one of the related videos, way over the top, maggets and a drink that he actually drinks _/O _/O


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

BOY, just a bit high strung isn't he?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That was pretty good, the victim posted his own revenge video that is way over the top. It is posted there as one of the related videos, *way over the top*, maggets and a drink that he *actually drinks* _/O _/O


wow! you can say that again...maggots & whizz?  and lets him drink it? twice?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > That was pretty good, the victim posted his own revenge video that is way over the top. It is posted there as one of the related videos, *way over the top*, maggets and a drink that he *actually drinks* _/O _/O
> ...


I never noticed that follow up prank. WAY over board there. The guy didnt even eat the cereal, and now his buddy probably needs a hep shot :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love pulling jokes like that, but I always have to be very careful as to who the vic is. The original one was quite funny, but the revenge was beyond anything I could imagine. My bro told me of the dumb reality show of those cage fighter guys who all live together. Apparently, roomies were stealing the guy's fruit so he decided to add some of his own personal "glaze" on the fruit and they still ate it.. gross.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That was hilarious!!! haha I like this one too. Sorry if it has been posted here.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess if you are too stupid to learn from a lesson like that, then you deserve to hit the floor repeatedly. Fool just needs to SLOOOOWWWW DOOOOWWWWNNNNN.

I guess the crash from a falling body is less disturbing than the crash of a slamming door. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Why on earth is the dude so high strung? Why was he always hurrying around like that? I hate morning people! :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> That was hilarious!!! haha I like this one too. Sorry if it has been posted here.


Oh man that was GREAT! Makes me wish I was single and had a roommate! (Then again, I think I was the one that irritated my roommate.... what with sleeping over at the girlfriend's all the time)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":3v8724r2]That was hilarious!!! haha I like this one too. Sorry if it has been posted here.


Oh man that was GREAT! Makes me wish I was single and had a roommate! (Then again, I think I was the one that irritated my roommate.... what with sleeping over at the girlfriend's all the time)[/quote:3v8724r2]
8) Nice


----------

